# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Thư Ngỏ Hợp Tác - Dây Cáp Điện CADIVI

## Lee Cable

Kính gửi: Các bác 

Em là Lee - Phòng dự án - Công ty Cổ Phần Tập Đoàn Đức Tường.
Lời đầu tiên, em kính chúc Qúy công ty luôn thành công và phát triển.
Công ty CP Tập Đoàn Đức Tường là đơn vị phân phối dây cáp điện CADIVI xuất sắc nhất toàn quốc trong các năm 2017, 2018.
Đối tác quen thuộc với những nhà thầu M&E uy tín như: R.E.E, UNICONS, SEREFICO, HAWEE, SIGMA, HVC .... 
Công ty CP Tập Đoàn Đức Tường cam kết cung cấp giá tốt nhất thị trường, thời gian giao hàng linh hoạt, hỗ trợ tối ưu cho công trình, cung cấp đầy đủ hồ sơ chứng từ nhanh chóng. (Chứng nhận xuất xưởng, kiểm nghiệm, bảo hành) 
Ngoài ra, Công ty CPTĐ Đức Tường còn cung cấp các sản phẩm như: dây cáp điện Việt Thái, Ống nhựa Bình Minh, Ống nhưa Đồng Nai, Sino, Pana... 

Qúy công ty có nhu cầu mua hàng, xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mail: capdienmiennam@gmail.com
Phone: 0911 873 033

Rất hân hạnh được hợp tác cùng các bác!
Trân trọng!

----------


## Lee Cable

Các đại lý thuộc công ty.

Cảm ơn các bác đã xem bài.

----------


## Lee Cable

Các đại lý thuộc công ty.

Cảm ơn các bác đã xem bài.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Lee Cable

Những hình ảnh giao cáp điện tới các khách hàng thân thuộc.






................
Thông tin liên hệ:
Mail: Capdienmiennam@gmail.com
Phone: 0911 873 033
Face: https://www.facebook.com/leecable.vn

----------


## Lee Cable

🛵 Chuyện giờ mới kể.

Gặp gỡ anh em nhà máy Cadivi #TânÁ - Sài Gòn tại #KCNTÂNPHÚTRUNG Củ Chi ❤

🇻🇳 NHÀ MÁY CADIVI #SÀIGÒN
📌 Địa chỉ: Lô C2-4, đường N7, KCN Tân Phú Trung, xã Tân Phú Trung, huyện Củ Chi, TP Hồ Chí Minh
P/S: Chúc tất cả anh em cuối tuần gặp nhiều niềm vui.🍺🍺🍺
-------------------------------
MR CADIVI - NHỰA BÌNH MINH
📩 Capdienmiennam@gmail.com
☎️ 0902 825 353 (Zalo)
#LeeCable
#Cadivi
#NhuaBinhMinh

----------

